# I seek motor sr20 det turbo for datsun



## WINJACKS ORIGINAL (Jul 27, 2005)

send cotizacion $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

WINJACKS ORIGINAL said:


> send cotizacion $$$$$$$$$


 That's 'quotation' in english


----------

